# Filing tax returns for a non trading company



## theoneill (31 Aug 2011)

Hi,

As part of a masters course I set up a company, though it has never traded and exists only in name. I may want to do something with this company in the next few years so I don't want to wind it up for the time being. 

I know I have to file some kind of tax return by the end of October but I'm not sure how to go about this.

Does anyone have any advice or links?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## hastalavista (31 Aug 2011)

for tax register with ROS http://ros.ie and do the returns online, the initial setup process takes about 2/3 weeks to get passwords and digital certificates all sorted

have u made the annual returns to CRO http://www.cro.ie/

The issue with CRO is that if you don't do them on time and *if *you do need to file [ not sure for non trading company]    you lose the audit exemption-


----------



## irishmoss (31 Aug 2011)

Did you set up a company or just business name?
A company normally has 2 directors so just wondering


----------



## theoneill (31 Aug 2011)

I set up a company through the CRO, but that's about it. I just have a cert with my name on it.


----------



## T McGibney (31 Aug 2011)

Just to be clear, is this a limited company (ie have you 2 directors, at least 1 shareholder, and a registered office) or have you merely registered a business name for yourself?


----------



## theoneill (31 Aug 2011)

Actually come to think of it I registered a company name, it's just me.


----------



## T McGibney (31 Aug 2011)

Sorry, your use of terminology is very confusing. At the risk of repeating myself, until you can clarify whether you have formed a limited company or merely registered a business name (which is nothing to do with a limited company), I don't think you're going to get a reliable answer here.


----------



## theoneill (1 Sep 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I had to check my records. I have registered a business name for myself. Is there anything I need to do as regards tax returns?


----------



## Ham Slicer (1 Sep 2011)

theoneill said:


> Sorry for the delay, I had to check my records. I have registered a business name for myself. Is there anything I need to do as regards tax returns?



If that is all, then no.


----------



## theoneill (2 Sep 2011)

Thanks the help


----------



## dinatis (3 Jan 2012)

I have set up a company and need to file my first return. However the company has not yet started trading, so there are no bank accounts or any other financial details. What is the minimum I need to supply with the return?


----------



## WindUp (3 Jan 2012)

is this a ltd company?


----------



## dinatis (3 Jan 2012)

WindUp said:


> is this a ltd company?



Hi WindUp - yes should have stated it is a limited co., but not yet registered for VAT or PAYE.


----------



## WindUp (3 Jan 2012)

just a simple set of accounts will do balance sheet and standard notes-- make sure you sign the declaration that you are availing of the audit exemption -might be worth having a quick chat with an accountant


----------

